

Improving the Pi Searcher's speed by moving from C++ to Go - fss
http://da-data.blogspot.de/2013/05/improving-pi-searchers-speed-by-moving.html

======
zimpenfish
Well, at least he admits the headline is a lie in the first paragraph.

